# Dad's old Stanley #78



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

This morning I cleaned my Dad's old Stanley #78 rabbet plane. Not sure what year it was produced but it was made in the USA. The plane was missing the guide fence and rod and the blade was rusted beyond salvation. Fortunately after over 100 years of production Stanley still makes this plane and replacement parts are available. After cleaning up and adding the fence and new blade the plane works as if it were new.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks great. Nice restoration.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Look's great.

Where was your source for the spare parts?


----------



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

I ordered the parts from the Stanely web sight. They were surprisingly inexpensive.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

A good plane to have. Let's see it at work.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

A wonderful restoration.


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Mackcr,

Can you give me the exact website that you ordered your parts from as I would like to do a similar restoration. When I tried to find the pieces all that I could find is that they "are out of stock".

Mr. Bill


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Very cool and all there. Nice job. You'll really like this plane. It's my go to for rebates.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a couple of these that I got on Ebay a good number of years back. They are really nice. The one that you have is very nice and I know that it means a lot to you. Nice work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

Mr. Bill, when you go to the Stanley sight and find the part you want it will say out of stock; I think this is because they are using another sight to sell the parts. Below the part you want to buy will be "Service Net". Click on that line and it will take you to where you can order the part. Below is the link for the guide fence I bought.

http://servicenet.bostitch.com/Parts/Search?searchedNumber=1-12-714


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Mackcr, thank you for the response and the link!


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mackcr - great job, and thanks for the replacement part info. I'm needing a replacement fence and depth stop, and was wondering if the "fence kit" you linked to included everything for the fence?


----------



## mackcr (Dec 22, 2011)

The fence kit did include the screw and guide rod.


----------

